# Cute and Cuddly Cthulhu



## Pakhet (Feb 26, 2003)

I saw this and couldn't resist.  sorry Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> *I saw this and couldn't resist.  sorry Cthulhu  *




You mean I am paranoid and afraid of this????

 


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 26, 2003)

Santathulu...

He knows if you've been naughty, he knows if you've been nice.
But he'll suck your brains out anyway.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 26, 2003)

I have one of those Cthulhu stuffed animals, actually.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

I had Kaith and/or his girlfriend pick one of those up for me.  My 3-year old daughter confiscated it for her own. 

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 26, 2003)

Ia! Ia! Cthulhu ftaghn!


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 26, 2003)

> He knows if you've been naughty, he knows if you've been nice.



So funny, but some how wrong on so many levels!  



_Ginsu_


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
> 
> Cthulhu *



I agree......completly :asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 26, 2003)

N'gai, n'gha'ghaa, bugg-shoggog, y'hah; 
Yog-Sothoth, Yog-Sothoth!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *N'gai, n'gha'ghaa, bugg-shoggog, y'hah;
> Yog-Sothoth, Yog-Sothoth! *



You guys might wanna take yourselfs to the doctor cuz thats a nasty cough you got there! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

I hope that no one got anything on themselves.:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

_Iah!  Shub-Niggurath!

ZARIATNATMIX, JANNA, ETITNAMUS,

HAYRAS, FABELLERON, FUBENTRONTY,

BRAZO, TABRASOL, NISA,

VARF-SHUB-NIGGURATH ! GABOTS 

MEMBROT !_

Cthulhu


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Iah!  Shub-Niggurath!
> 
> ZARIATNATMIX, JANNA, ETITNAMUS,
> ...



  I just know it's not going to be good...


----------



## Roland (Feb 26, 2003)

Where can we get them?
 I have a friend I would love to get those for!


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 26, 2003)

Agreed!  I need one!


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.trollandtoad.com/products/category.php?dname=toys&cid=667


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 27, 2003)

All right!
In some deeply twisted way my life is more complete now that I have ordered one of the little guys!


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *All right!
> In some deeply twisted way my life is more complete now that I have ordered one of the little guys! *



Welcome to the brotherhood

Ia! Ia! Cthulhu ftaghn!

:EG:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 27, 2003)

actually had to get the Narlathotep as well...
Now if they just offered the posable and adjustable wilber whately!


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 27, 2003)

Or even a Hastur action figure

Hastur,Hastur,Hastur.......


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 27, 2003)

Do I worry that there is a market?  Should I be suprised that we are all in the same place?

NAHHH!


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 27, 2003)

If they want to impress me, they need to come out with an Azatoth playset.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Do I worry that there is a market?  Should I be suprised that we are all in the same place?
> 
> NAHHH! *




Nope I worry NOT!  


I think it is cute and scary at the same time


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 5, 2003)

They came today!!

wait...does this mean that FedEx is the messenger of the great old ones??


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *They came today!!
> 
> wait...does this mean that FedEx is the messenger of the great old ones?? *



Silence!

Mighty Cthulhu doesn't want everyone to know of his varied nefarious schemes!

Cthulhu


----------

